# Sunsets are depressing



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Ammirite?!?!?!?



I automatically feel sad whenever I see the sun go down. Like I lost something. The lottery, every ****ing day. I don't even know why I keep buying it anymore. Hope. Yeah, that's it. 

So yeah, the sunset. It's sad. 

Other than your life and future, what do you find incredibly sad? Why?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

sunsets are orgasmic


----------



## Niak (Sep 18, 2013)

I sort of get what you mean. I always prefer sunrises - it's so nice to see the world light up! And I love mornings because its so quiet and still but not scary like the dark. 

Sunsets are beautiful but I feel kind of sad after, like I'm in a black hole. Lol, I don't know.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Sun set resembles every thing not achieved and another wasted day sunrise is disappointment for the knowing of another lonely day where nothing will be achieved


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

I like sunsets and storms. It feels comforting. The bright and shining sun however annoys me. If anything it makes me sad+irritated because it's the opposite of how I feel. It's like a cheery outgoing person running up to you when you're deeply depressed and saying "All you have to do is smile !!" \(^o^)/ *twirl twirl*


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

theyre beautiful


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Only Sunday sunsets suck.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i find daytime to be incredibly sad because that means i have to spend my time in the real world.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ugh, I use to feel the same way. I would always look out window every like ten minutes to watch it disappear. Now I just like going on a little job as the sun sets and the day comes to an end. Its more peaceful then.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sunsets are amazing. The best one i ever saw was in Hawaii. I was laying on the beach, listening to my iPod and it happened. It was so peaceful, with the cool humid air, and the ocean.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Uh oh.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I like sunsets. They give me the feeling all of the universe is conglomerated into ninety shades of red. They also give me the feeling something has been lost, but lost in a beautiful way. Since things mostly get lost in a very trivial way, this thought comforts me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I actually don't feel they are bad O_O


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's the perfect song for any time of day


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> i find daytime to be incredibly sad because that means i have to spend my time in the real world.


Yes, too true. Though I do like the more extreme kinds of daytime weather, especially hot summer days or heavy rain. Really hate bland days where the weather is'nt interesting at all.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

HustleRose said:


> *Other than your life and future,* what do you find incredibly sad? Why?


Whoa, that got dark fast.

Nah, I like sunsets though, because soon after is the best time of the day, the night.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

'That all the world will be in love with night
And pay no worship to the garish sun.'


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Whoa, that got dark fast.


Thas just how I do.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I love them. They calm me down.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

@WinterDave - I see those and raise you this:


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I kinda like sunsets,my favorite time of the day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just know that a new day is coming.....

Autumn is depressing!  It ends colder than it began! I think it's the only season that really does that.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love sunsets


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Being at an empty beach and looking at the sun sinking into a great expanse of ocean, the chill breeze hitting me all the while, really does make me appreciate how alone and insignificant I really am. It's a bittersweet sensation.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/tonights-sunset-215665/

LIES!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

No, they are not. And dusk is probably my favorite time of the day, especially during the summer.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)




----------

